# Help me to format USB drive



## Dhruv11 (Mar 18, 2008)

I got a 512 MB Kingston Data Traveler 2.0. But the problem im facing with it is that i cant open it, cant format it. I tried formatting using Windows and got *Error in IOCTL call*. I heard such usb drives can be formatted in linux. Btw this happened in GPARTED.
View attachment 1676


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 18, 2008)

Download the HP format tool and then format it with that. You can find it here. Please note this functions on Windows. *files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=197


----------

